# New W12



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

Picked it up yesterday. Full report later, but can say now it is an amazing car. Unbelieveable.
I was at home today about 3 PM, after a trip to the dealer to see about the homelink which wouldn't work. Went home and still couldn't get it to program so I called the service adviser and he jumped in their V 8 Phaeton demo and came to my house. He had some trouble but finally got it programed. Also showed me how to get the trunk to work again when it gets out of sync.
What great service! Park Cities VW- Dallas, Tx..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New W12 (Jack Orr)*

Jack:
Tell us the trunk trick, please!








Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

Michael, the trunk trick is as follows:
1) Use the hidden key access at bottom of logo on trunk- click to open with key.
2)Use arms to lift lid all the way up. Take it slow- it's hard to lift.
3) At top- click trunk open on KEY
4)Press close button on trunk lid.
Smooth as goose grease. Gets trunk back in sync so can use key or tab on driver's door to open as normal.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

Thanks Jack, that's a real find. 
Michael


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Congratulations on your new car and best of luck with it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

An interesting follow-up to the 'how to reset the trunk' trick that Jack posted above:
When I returned home a few days ago, I found that the power trunk lid on my Phaeton was working perfectly, but the red annunciator light that indicates 'trunk lid open' (on the instrument cluster) was constantly illuminated. In other words, even though the trunk lid was solidly closed, the car thought the lid was open.
I tried cycling the lid open and closed a few times, but that didn't get rid of the 'trunk lid open' warning. I connected my diagnostic scan tool to the car, thinking that I might have a defective switch, but no fault codes were reported.
So.... I figured I would try Jack's trick, and that solved the problem. I followed the instructions (above) exactly. I opened the trunk using the key, then lifted the lid to the fully open position. Then, I pressed the button on the remote control, and after the brake lights blinked (to indicate that the car got the message from the remote), I pushed the button on the bottom of the trunk lid to close the trunk. The trunk then closed by itself, using the power mechanism, and I no longer had a problem with the warning light indicating that the trunk was open.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

Disregard...


_Modified by vwguild at 6:07 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Stupid Question about automatic trunk*

It is easy to get the keyfob out of synche with the trunk opening/closing when you press the button too many times... I know this. Can you only close the trunk with the automatic button on the trunk because it does not sense obstructions? What I mean is that, did VW make the closing feature the button on the trunk for safety reasons since the trunk does not sense an obstruction when it is in the process of closing? (e.g. key fob does not close trunk).
My Toyota Sienna Minivan can open/close side doors and rear door by pressing keyfob, and they all detect obstructions and will retract if someone or something is in the way during closing.


_Modified by dzier at 12:04 AM 2-21-2006_


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (dzier)*

I don't know why they did it this way, however I can tell you that the trunk lid does have "pinch protection". 
I got a hockey stick caught in between the lid and the chrome strip at the back of the trunk and it disabled the power trunk altogether. 
That said, I would love it if I could push the button and close the trunk!!!
Art


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (dzier)*

Hi David,
You have to either get out of the car and push the button yourself or as I do, have someone else do it for you.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (W126C)*

Overall, this is a serious lack of good judgement. The switch from the driver's door and the key fob should allow closing IMO. Very , very annoying to have to get out of the car to close the trunk in certain situations. Every single car I've owned over the past 15 years worked both ways and I never saw where their was a problem from both a safety or security perspective.

























_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:18 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (dcowan699)*











_Modified by W126C at 8:27 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_...did VW make the closing feature _[only operate with]_ the button on the trunk for safety reasons...

Hi David:
The hydraulically powered trunk lid (production code *4E7*) does incorporate pinch protection, in case someone or something happens to get caught in the lid when it is closing. 
To the best of my knowledge, the only way to give the trunk lid the command to close is to press the button on the edge of the trunk lid. I don't think it can be closed by pressing the key fob, and I know it cannot be closed by operating the switch on the driver door.
If the trunk lid gets 'confused' as a result of too many button presses, or as a result of pressing the key fob button when the lid is in the process of closing, there is an easy way to get it back in synchronization again:
*1)* Manually lift the trunk lid to the fully open position. It is not difficult to lift if you lift it slowly, however, for safety reasons (protection against strong wind gusts), there are flow restrictors in the system that limit the speed it can move at. In other words, don't try to lift it to the fully open position quickly, you'll just get a hernia and the trunk lid won't go up any faster.








*2)* Once the trunk lid is fully open, press the button on the key fob that you normally press to open the trunk. The lights on the car will flash (like they usually do).
*3)* Wait a moment (one or two seconds), then press the button on the edge of the trunk lid that you normally press to close it. The trunk lid will now power down to the closed and latched position.
Many thanks to Jack from Dallas, who discovered this trick about a year ago, and wrote it up for all of us in this post: How to reset the power trunk lid when it gets out of synch.
If the J605 trunk lid controller (a slave to the J393 Central Control for the Comfort System) has been replaced, then there is a procedure that needs to be followed once only to adapt the controller to the trunk lid on the specific car it is installed on. Details about how to do that adaptation - which requires the use of a diagnostic scan tool - can be found at this post: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module .
I understand that there is a third procedure that needs to be followed (once only) to re-adapt the trunk lid if the Phaeton has been involved in a rear-end collision, and any repair work has been done to the trunk lid, the hinges, or the aperture for the trunk. I am not sure exactly what that procedure is, however, I think that more information about it will be forthcoming from VW in the not too distant future.
VW has announced that MY 2006 Phaetons sold in the United Kingdom will now allow the driver to close the trunk lid from inside the car, presumably by lifting the door mounted switch. I really, really doubt if this feature will ever be offered in America, due to the risk of litigation that could arise as a result of careless or unsupervised use.
Michael
*Phaeton Brochure - UK Market, 2006*


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (PanEuropean)*

I purchased a 2005 W8 last weekend. Have been having trouble with the trunk for the last few days. I know that I got out of sync by pressing the key fob multiple times. Bad habit that I have to break.
I have tried the reset described above several times - with no luck. I still have to manually open and close the trunk. From reading a few other posts on here, it would seem that is about all the self help I can do without taking the car to the dealer. Or is these anything else I can try?
Thanks - this forum is going to be a great resource for me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Hi Dave:
Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your purchase.
The trick that Jack described above works 'most of the time' to solve minor disorientation of the trunk lid that is commonly caused by someone manually closing it - for example, a valet or hotel porter who does not know that it has a power closing feature.
If the trunk lid becomes seriously disoriented, there is a slightly more detailed procedure that your VW dealer can follow to 'adapt' the power trunk lid. This is done by hooking up a diagnostic scan tool (for example, a VW 5052 scan tool) to the car, choosing "Guided Functions", going to the Central Convenience Controller (controller 46), and selecting the function to adapt the trunk lid. 'Adapt' is VW-speak for 'calibrate'. This is a pretty simple task to carry out, it can be done in the parking lot, the car does not need to come into the garage and no dis-assembly is required.
It is also possible that there might be something wrong with the various parts in the power trunk system of your car. The 2005 Phaetons have been very trouble-free in this respect, however, I had to have the controller for the power trunk lid replaced in my 2004 Phaeton a few years ago. There is a write-up about how to do that here: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module. That same post also contains a detailed explanation of how to carry out the adaptation process of the trunk lid with the VW 5052 diagnostic scan tool, so, if your VW tech is not familiar with this particular process, just refer him or her to that post.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Dave:
Just a post-script - to minimize the likelihood of someone inadvertently opening the power trunk if a coin happens to bump up against the key fob while it is in their pocket, VW has designed the system so that you need to hold the 'trunk release' button on the key fob pressed for about a full second before the trunk will open.
It is possible that you may have been pressing the release button on the key fob quickly - thus the trunk was not opening, and this might be why you wound up pressing the trunk release button several times in succession.
The 'door unlock' buttons don't require this prolonged press because the doors will automatically re-lock if they are unlocked by the remote control, but not physically opened within 30 seconds. For safety reasons, the trunk can't _(won't) _close itself if it is inadvertently opened - hence the need for the prolonged press of the trunk unlock button.
Michael


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Hi Dave,
I’m sorry I can’t offer any advice on your current challenge with the key fob being out of sync with the trunk, but if I were a betting man, I’m guessing you bought the 4 seater that was for Sale at Tom Wood Volkswagen. Anyhow, I live in Fishers too and am anticipating taking delivery on my Phaeton in about two weeks. Later on, I’m hoping to host a little get together for all local Phaeton owners just to get a chance to meet and trade stories. I live a little east of I-69 off 116th street and have a garage full of tools if you ever need help.
Kurt


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Auzivision)*

Holy Crow! Two weeks ago, I didn't even know where Fishers Indiana was, and now we have two new forum members from there!
Welcome to both of you.
Michael


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the quick recap Michael. I printed out your post. I called Tom Wood service today - they want me to drop the car off and they are scheduling for Friday. Tried to tell them it could be done, but my guess is they don't have much Phaeton experience. Guess I will drop it off and see what happens. Lack of service experties was one of my concerns in buying the car.
Kurt - I am over by Conner Prairie. From looking at your pictures on one of the other threads, looks like you are in an Estridge community. Home styles and mailboxes at least look that way. Thanks for the offer on tools - tools and I usually don't get along well.







Yes - I ended up buying the one that TW had for sale. So far so good, other than the trunk issue.
I will let everyone know how this ends up.


_Modified by Dave in Indy at 8:30 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave in Indy* »_Tried to tell them it could be done, but my guess is they don't have much Phaeton experience. 

You've identified one of our primary objectives here in the forum - to provide useful guidance, based on the experience of others, to VW technicians who need to service Phaetons but are not familiar with the vehicle.
Basically, troubleshooting operations of the power trunk lid on Phaetons is a very simple two-step process:
*1)* Poll the central comfort controller (controller 46) for fault codes. The power trunk lid controller is a slave controller to the central comfort controller (along with the four individual door controllers, and the tow-away theft prevention level sensor), thus all dealings with the power trunk controller are carried out via the central comfort controller.
If a fault code is found that says "J605 controller defective" (this is rare), then replace the power trunk lid controller.
If no fault code is found, or if the fault code "No or incorrect basic settings / adaptation" is found, then...
*2)* Carry out the adaptation process for the power trunk lid as described at the post I mentioned above. This can be done manually via the "Guided Functions" menu of the VW diagnostic scan tool. The adaptation process consists of training the trunk lid controller to recognize the upper and lower physical limits of available movement (range of motion). It is pretty simple and easy task to complete.
---------------------
There is a technical bulletin out mandating inspection of hydraulic lines within the power trunk lid assembly on very early production 2004 Phaetons - 2004 models with a VIN ending with 7666 or lower. But, this TB only applied to a *very small *number of North American Phaetons, and my guess is that it has probably been carried out on all affected cars by now - it was originally published as a 'campaign' (a mandatory action), with campaign identifier 'OF'. Technical Bulletin 55-06-01 provides additional information.
Michael


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Hi Dave,
You are correct; our house was built by Paul Estridge. My wife grew up in a couple houses built by senior and this is our second house built by junior 
I test drove your car a few week ago and that’s what started the ball rolling for me. First I saw it on cars.com, then my neighbor’s driveway and finally one sunny Saturday I just happened to be in the area so I stopped by. Anyhow, three days later I bought one off eBay. 
I haven’t used Tom Wood for service yet, but I have done my research. The service manger is Jim Worden and the certified Phaeton Tech is Alex Webb. Chances are you will be working with one of the service reps ; such as, John Dwyer. Please let us know how that goes.
Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Auzivision)*

Will do Kurt. I did not do as much research on this car as I typically do - but I was in a position where based on upcoming travel schedules and the 136k miles on my A6 with a check engine light coming on and off, I wanted to do something in a hurry.
I had not heard of the Phaeton before the day I bought it (how is that for impulsive? - for an accountant no less). My neighbor and I went to TW Audi to check out the A6. Sales staff had lost the notes from my earlier visit about wanting a certified A6 and had nothing for me to look at other than an 07. My neighbor suggested we go to VW to see if they had a Phaeton. Four hours later I owned the car - still can't believe I did it that fast. 
While at this time I have only told them that I am bringing it in for the trunk lid, my neighbor and I are going to go over everyone on the car one of the next few nights. They may not get fixed this time, but at least they will be on the list for the next time it comes in. Since they are going to keep the car all day, I might as well give them the full list and see what else, if anything, they can get done. I will call them back when I get the list complete.
Once I can meet the service guys and figure out who I am talking to, it will probably end up working fairly well.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Dave, Kurt:
Perhaps have a look at these two past discussions:
A useful checklist of things to do when you take delivery of your new Phaeton. This was originally written as a guide for purchasers taking delivery of a new car, and it discusses the various configuration settings (owner preferences) that can be adjusted by the VW dealer using a diagnostic scan tool. If your Phaeton is in for service and the diagnostic scan tool is already hooked up to the car, it should not cost you any more than 1/10th of an hour of service labour to get any or all settings changed. If you bring the car in to the dealer for the specific purpose of having settings changed, the whole process takes about a half an hour, and you will get billed for that.
End of Warranty Checklist - actions to make sure you have had carried out before the warranty ends. This is what the name suggests. It was originally written for forum members who have had the car since new. Some of the items in this post will probably have already been addressed by the previous owner of your car, however, it is a useful checklist nonetheless. Item 1 (the battery controller replacement) is a mandatory vehicle update, in other words, a recall or campaign. Item 2, the instrument cluster software update, cleans up a number of minor nuisance problems and is *highly *recommended. Perhaps ask your service advisor to check the software version in your instrument cluster for you. If it is below xx21, then pay extra careful attention for possible distortion of the display between the speedometer and tachometer. If there is any possibility that you might have seen distortion (read between the lines here), report that distortion to the service manager, which will then provide your dealer with the necessary justification to get the software updated in accordance with the published technical bulletins.
Item 6, respecting keyless access and the door handle locking buttons, is also a known issue on 2004 vehicles. Check the function of all 4 locking buttons (not the function of unlocking, but the function of *locking*) very carefully.
Note also the obligatory requirement for a brake fluid change at the 2 year interval. Your service advisor can check the service history and see if this has been done. If it has not been done, and the car is still within the 4 year, 50,000 mile warranty, it is covered by the prepaid service plan.
Michael


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Hi Dave,
You definitely made a decision quicker than I could. Fortunately, I think you have made a wise one at that. Being an accountant you can appreciate the fact that the initial depreciation on these cars is fairly steep, making them good deal from a financial standpoint when purchased used. 
More importantly, at least to me, these cars were designed and built with a no holds barred approach. I might night have the exact story, but it goes something like this… 
VW decided they wanted to compete with MB, BMW, Lexus (maybe) to produce high end luxury vehicles. Somewhere along the line they purchased Rolls-Royce/Bentley in connection with BMW. BMW retained the Rolls-Royce brand and VW ended up with the technology. 
VW through a ton of cash and resources and in the end designed and built the Phaeton using a clean sheet approach. To give you a feel for the extent they took, just take a look at the manufacturing plant that was specifically built.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1837641
Anyhow, I’m confident you will enjoy the ride. Hopefully, some day our paths will cross and we can compare notes. I'm hoping that TW VW pans out to have good service.
Best Regards,
Kurt


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
After reading up on a number of these threads, it’s apparent that a VAG-COM setup would be nice to have. I’m just the type of person that likes doing this kind of stuff.








After reading the thread regarding selecting which system to purchase, I couldn’t really decide if it’s worth spending another $100 on the ‘HEX-USB’ over the ‘KEY-USB’. On a couple posts it appears not to add much benefit (for Phaetons anyway), and then later it was mentioned that the consensus was HEX is probably the way to go. 
I’d like to order one so I can start playing with (ur, um, cough) configure the various controllers.








What is your opinion today now that you had possession of one for a few years? Have you used the expanded features the HEX offers?
Regards,
Kurt


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Auzivision)*

Kurt,
The HEX version will not offer you any benefit on the Phaeton. What it _will_ do is offer you forward compatibility on any future VW products you may purchase and a higher resale value should you decide not to purchase any VW products in the future and want to unload it.


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*

Update time - took my Phaeton in this morning. They offerred to let me wait until they ran the diagnostics - figuring if it was just the calibration they could get me out of their quick. About 20 minutes later they came and said it might be more - and gave me a car to drive for the day.
They called about an hour ago - they need to replace the control module and they need to order it. I will take it back next Friday. I am glad I asked about when the car next needed to come in for oil change and scheduled service - apparently I bought a car with 20,004 miles on it, but no 20,000 mile service done. Needless to say I am not impressed.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave in Indy* »_I am glad I asked about when the car next needed to come in for oil change and scheduled service - apparently I bought a car with 20,004 miles on it, but no 20,000 mile service done. Needless to say I am not impressed.

Well, they should have caught that, but at least the service won't cost you anything. Make sure they flush the brake fluid if they haven't done it in the last two years.


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (car_guy)*

Thanks for the heads up on the brake fluid. Glad it will not cost me, but if I had not needed to bring the car in for the trunk lid problem, who knows when the 20k service would have been done.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Dave in Indy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave in Indy* »_Thanks for the heads up on the brake fluid. Glad it will not cost me, but if I had not needed to bring the car in for the trunk lid problem, who knows when the 20k service would have been done.

The car has a warning system that alerts you about 8500 miles after a service that the next service is due in xx miles. Maybe the 10K service was done late or an additional service was done that has pushed out that warning. Assuming that all the services were done by VW (why not, they're free), ask to see the service history. The dealer has access to it all.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Power trunk stopped working*

Until today, my power trunk lid has always worked fine. OK, except once, when it decided to go on vacation for about an hour. That time, I couldn't even open it with the key.
On opening it today, it went up about 2/3rds and then stopped. Then it would no longer respond to the open command from any source, or the power close by pressing the button on the lid. I could open it with the key, however.
I checked the appropriate 30 amp fuse in the trunk and tried the synch method detailed in one of the above posts. No success. The only thing to report is that on one press of the lid button, I heard the motor come on for maybe a half second, and that was it. No further response since.
I figure there are quite a few possibilities including a failed controller, frayed wire, failed motor, etc. Obviously, if it's one of these, a dealer visit is needed.
Any ideas that I have missed that might allow me to fix it without going to the dealer? My car has been pretty trouble free over 28K miles and I've decided I only like to visit my dealer every 10K







.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (car_guy)*

Best suggestion I have is to wait it out through a few start/stop cycles. Mine stopped working last week for a couple of days. No response whatsoever from any button. Then two days later it cured itself. Good luck!!
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question about automatic trunk (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_ _- regarding VAG-COM cables - _What is your opinion today now that you had possession of one for a few years? Have you used the expanded features the HEX offers?

Yes, because I have used the same cable on newer VW group products that require this kind of cable.
I think that Ross-Tech has since developed a less expensive cable for the enthusiast market called a 'Micro-CAN', but this cable does not work on Phaetons, because Phaetons are not 'pure CAN' vehicles - they use the KWP-2000 communications protocol.
Although the Hex + CAN interface cable is more expensive up front, I think it will give you a lower total cost of ownership because you will be able to sell it fairly easily and with minimal loss of value down the road. If you buy the least expensive cable that works with a Phaeton, you will have a lower acquisition cost, but the cable will not have much resale value, because it won't work with any VW group product that has been introduced to market (i.e. new model introduction) since about 2005.
Your call.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (ArtWarshaw)*

Well, I've waited a few days and it has not fixed itself. I opened the trunk manually, pressed the open button on the fob to synchronize it, and then pressed the close button on the lid. It started making weak motor sounds which soon stopped, then a lot of clicking sounds many of which seemed to come from the rear parcel shelf. They wouldn't stop, so I had to pull the fuse.
I'll make an appointment with the dealer tomorrow.
BTW, there is a folded card fitted in a slot in the main fuse box (left side access panel in trunk) that lists the fuse functions. You might never notice it as it is not labeled on the outside.


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (car_guy)*

Today, a week after it stopped working and four days after the dealer indicated they needed to replace the controller, my trunk lid decided to start working again. I pushed the button once and the mechanism locked but the lid did not lower. I unlocked it with the key , then raised it up, pushed the button again and it worked. And it has worked about a dozen times since.
Still taking it in to be replaced Friday. Of course over the weekend I started having one of the Daytime Running Lights intermittently cutting out and giving me a warning. Sigh.....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (Dave in Indy)*

Hi Dave:
The trunk lid controller (J605) on my car kind of sputtered and cut in and out before it died totally - and I have heard from other owners who have experienced inconsistent behaviour from that controller. My guess is that when it does suffer problems, it doesn't always roll over and die right away - thus, it's probably a good idea that your VW dealer has elected to replace it.
There is a post here on the forum entitled How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module that might be helpful for the staff at your dealership. The process is straightforward, however, there are a few little things to watch out for:
*1)* When lowering the big electronics bay shelf under the hatshelf, 9 screws need to be removed. 2 of the 9 are about an inch longer than the other 7. The tech needs to pay attention to where the long screws came out of, because the service manual does not note which 2 holes the long screws go back into.
*2)* After the new controller is installed, it needs to be 'adapted'. Full instructions for this are found in the Guided Functions section of the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool, under the Controller 46 (Central Comfort Controller) section.
*3)* Remind the technician to either leave the engine running, or hook up a high capacity battery maintainer (not the little dinky one that shipped with the Eos tool package) directly to the left battery (*not *to the terminals under the hood) whenever the diagnostic scan tool is hooked up. If that is not done, the car will begin to generate faults due to low battery voltage, and that will be very confusing for the technician. Because the scope of work involves opening and closing the trunk lid, it is more practical to just leave the engine running all the time - that way, no worries about closing the trunk lid on the battery maintainer cables.
The whole process should not take more than about half an hour - it is one of the simpler Phaeton fixes, about on par with replacing a headlight bulb.
Michael


----------



## Dave in Indy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (PanEuropean)*

Took my car in this morning. Received a call about 2:30 and was told they would not have my car ready until Monday afternoon as they were just able to start working on it. Consider me fully unimpressed - appointment was scheduled a week ago, they are doing 20k service on a car bought with 20,004 miles on it as well as putting in the new trunk controller. They now want me to return the rental to them tonight so they can give me a loaner - and then I have to go back again Monday night to pick it up. They are located in the middle of one of the most congested traffic areas in Indy - and on a Friday afternoon no less.
Problem is what I feared - only one or two techs who can work on a Phaeton. He was tied up on another job. I let the service rep know that I am not impressed and beginning to regret this purchase.


----------



## tortoiseandhare (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (PanEuropean)*

Hi - new owner of a 2004 Phaeton here. I'm reading with interest the procedure for getting the trunk closing back in sync, but I have a problem that isn't mentioned here. I've opened the trunk, slowly by hand all the way up - but I can't find the trunk close button mentioned in all the posts. I found the illustration in my owner's manual of where the button should be - and there is no button. Was the electronic trunk close feature an option that I don't have? It's very stiff and difficult raising and lowering by hand, as though it's opposing some sort of non-operating power function. Hope this forum is still active - lots of good info here.
Thanks...
~Loren


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Loren -
First, welcome to the forum!
Second, Power Assist was an option. The button is located on the bottom, right hand side of the trunk door. When the trunk is fully open you should see it facing down. Here is a picture of what it looks like:








Hope that helps,
Nate


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (tortoiseandhare)*

If you don't have a button, then most likely your car wasn't equipped with this option.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (tortoiseandhare)*

Hello Loren,
Welcome to the forum! In case you haven't already, I suggest you read these two threads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2458292
http://forums.kilometermagazin...42273
Regards,
Ron


----------



## tortoiseandhare (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Power trunk stopped working (remrem)*

Ron,
Thanks for the welcome, and the great references. I lubed the hinges and hydraulic cylinders with a dry teflon lube I had and worked the trunk up and down a few times. I didn't go through the procedure of removing the cylinders as I was by myself at the time, and also figured it was more likely the lube/technique aspect rather than something misaligned anyway. It moves quite a bit more easily now and I don't have that feeling that I'm pushing against some mechanical device that's not working. I used this product instead of the VW lube mentioned in the post: http://www.blastergroup.com.au....html
Thanks again,
~Loren


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Dash has slash through trunk open icon*

Having read though this post, I did not see any mention of what I am seeing in my dash, which is a warning symbol which is a silhouette of the car with the trunk open and a slash through it (kind of like the slash through the picture of a body showing the rear doors are child proof locked).

I can open the trunk with my fob AND by pushing on the trunk's VW badge. But, CANNOT OPEN it with the driver door switch. My actual Valet Key battery is dead.
It closes perfectly.

Is this something I have accidentally done? I assume this is what would be considered Valet Mode. But I do not know how to get it out of Valet Mode (if it is even in Valet Mode.)

This question is somewhat academic, as my P is in the shop for this issue, and its 90K service, new fob batteries, and the broken CD player. 

Tim


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

From memory, I think the valet button is low on the dash to the left of the steering wheel (on lhd cars). It'll be in the FAQ if you can't find it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Passat2001_5lover said:


> Is this something I have accidentally done? I assume this is what would be considered Valet Mode.


Hi Tim:

You are correct to conclude that the car is in 'valet mode'. To exit valet mode, push the small square button directly inboard of the headlight switch... it has an identical icon on it. That should cause the icon within the instrument cluster to go away. If the icon does not extinguish when you press that button (presuming, of course, you have used any key EXCEPT the valet key to turn the ignition on before pressing the button), have a look at post #31 in this discussion for additional background information: Rear Fog Light - Retrofitting (or enabling) this on a North American Phaeton .

Michael


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Thanks*

Thanks Michael--appreciate the information!


----------



## paulleslie (Dec 20, 2008)

*Last post*

This is possibly the last post forever on this thread.
Crashed my w12 on Lytthe bank near Whitby in North Yorkshire UK
Total right off , car not at fault and protected the occupants .
What a car, owned it for 3 yrs
Toot toot ( the last post)
Paul


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## poolik (Sep 11, 2016)

thaks man you help me out:thumbup:


----------

